# My Collection



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I will be using this thread to post images of my current collection, tanks and any future updates. I don't have a huge collection like a lot of people here, but I'm past denial and I do consider my self a frogaholic.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Your frogs are beautiful!! I am envious!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Ulisesfrb said:


>


More just to make me jealous 

Very nice pictures!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking frogs!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

those those are some nice shots and nice frogs, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for the comments. I'm shooting with a Canon 60D, with a standard EF-S
18-55mm. I need to invest in some lenses, including a good macro lens. The blurry edges on the Variabilis picture were not added. I shot that picture through a small gap in the qt container, and that's how it turned out.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Great photos and frogs! Nice job U!


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your frogs are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

This post, makes me want vanzos. Love the BJs


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for the kind responses. Here are a few more.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great looking lamasi! My favorite frogs


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good looking frogs !! Look forward to meeting with you at the end of the month....oh and the Variabilis too


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

All I can think to say is WOW. Those are all awesome. I always tell myself "don't get jealous" when I go into the member's frogs and vivs sections as I am in the process of starting my first viv, but once again I have failed.  

Grats,
-_FoxHound_


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for the comments. Here are some more pictures that I took today.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is one relaxing under the sun


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

you have one of the nicest collections on here. i especially love the vanzolinis and the lamasi.


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Can you post some full tank shots?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Thank you for the comments. I'm shooting with a Canon 60D, with a standard EF-S
> 18-55mm. I need to invest in some lenses, including a good macro lens. The blurry edges on the Variabilis picture were not added. I shot that picture through a small gap in the qt container, and that's how it turned out.


Yeah please invest in some new lenses, cause those pictures sucked. 

Absolutely incredible Ulisesfrb!!!!!

I agree with Jungleboy, I'd love to see some full tank shots. Your vivscaping looks interesting I'd like to see how it all fits together.

I know absolutely nothing about cameras but I'd love to be able to take pics of my frogs like those. Anyone know how much a Canon 60D runs?


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

very nice frogs Ulises! Im glad you got your lamasi.
I would like to see pictures of your vivs too


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will upload some viv shots, but honestly nothing impressive. Quite crappy actually, as a matter of fact I'm redoing most of them, there were some clay fails, gorilla glue fails, etc.etc.etc. Here are some more frog shots


----------



## jhmreeves (Jun 23, 2010)

Man. I've gotta start doing thumbs. Nice frogs!


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice pictures! Great group of thumbs you have!


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

really nice shots! love the thumbnails!


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

What set-up are you shooting with?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Wonderful pics, awesome frogs. I am new to frogs and I am honestly hooked. Don't have any yet, but started working on my 40 gallon, I have been tempted to do 2 empty 10 gallons really quick just to get 2 frogs in each until I finish the 40 and then switch them over. 2 quick questions, can you post some pics of the vivariums? And how long have you been doing this? They are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Have you had any breeding from your highlands?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

love the pic of your highlands with tadpoles on his back. that's just awesome!!!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Highlands are not breeding. Male is very young, but it seems that a probable female is showing some interest.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

whitethumb said:


> love the pic of your highlands with tadpoles on his back. that's just awesome!!!


I think you mean variabilis


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

How bout a belly shot of those vanzos


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

is it nominal variabilis? they're not southerns. just got the name of the morph wrong.



Ulisesfrb said:


> I think you mean variabilis


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

They look like highland Var to me.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

What temps are you are keeping the Highland Sirensis at? Anything different compared to your other thumbs?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

exactly, also called nominal according to dendrobates. org



eyeviper said:


> They look like highland Var to me.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

They are indeed. I think there was confusion regarding my use of "Highland" for the Tingo Maria morph of the Highland Sirensis and your use of the highland Variabilis name. Both are correct we just used them too broadly lol. 



whitethumb said:


> exactly, also called nominal according to dendrobates. org


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

whitethumb said:


> is it nominal variabilis? they're not southerns. just got the name of the morph wrong.


Ha!! Yeah, they are. Just got confused due to the highland mention on the post above yours 



eyeviper said:


> What temps are you are keeping the Highland Sirensis at? Anything different compared to your other thumbs?


Nothing different at the moment. My tanks are in the 70-72 range in the winter and summer around 75-77. I will try using refrigerated H2O on an ultrasonic humidifier on the tank as suggested by frogparty



Gocubs said:


> How bout a belly shot of those vanzos


I'll try to get one for you


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Calling


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beatiful frogs! I missed Frogparty's post of refrigerated water. Can you post the link? Thanks


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

nice!  (10 characters)


----------



## waynowon (Jun 2, 2007)

jeez, get a macro lens already. i have the same camera and my shots never come out that nice. i keep saying i need a macro


----------

